# COLD SMOKED CHEESE "THIRD TIME"



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, I am at it again. Found some different types to smoke. Will get is on in a little while. I will post the end result late today.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 17, 2019)

Addiction is real!

Enjoy.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, you have a good variety there.
Got a batch in as we speak. PID set @ 40° tray half filled with apple dust . Didn't have anything else ready to go. Cold temps got me locked up a bit so meat prep has been tough to get figured out with highs next few days in the -5° range.


----------



## xray (Jan 17, 2019)

Very nice selection!!! You’ll have a nice sampler platter in no time. 

 If you smoke enough cheese you’ll be able to put some away for long term storage.

The horseradish and Muenster are two of my favorites.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, you have a good variety there.
> Got a batch in as we speak. PID set @ 40° tray half filled with apple dust . Didn't have anything else ready to go. Cold temps got me locked up a bit so meat prep has been tough to get figured out with highs next few days in the -5° range.
> View attachment 385713


Looking good!! Stay warm. Currently 55 and cloudy with a mist of rain from time to time.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Very nice selection!!! You’ll have a nice sampler platter in no time.
> 
> If you smoke enough cheese you’ll be able to put some away for long term storage.
> 
> The horseradish and Muenster are two of my favorites.


Awesome. That's the plan to put several blocks away long term.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like a nice selection Hawg. Keep it up the dairy farmers need all the help they can get right now.
Are you planning #4 yet?


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks like a nice selection Hawg. Keep it up the dairy farmers need all the help they can get right now.
> Are you planning #4 yet?


Prolly next week. I'm ready to throw on some HAWG this weekend. Been on the Saint Louis ribs for a few years now and stopped smoking Baby Backs. May throw on a couple of BB racks on this weekend and see if the Bayou Classic smokes them as well as she does the Saint Louis ribs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

Hawg any reason you are laying your cheese down flat instead of on its edge??

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hawg any reason you are laying your cheese down flat instead of on its edge??
> 
> Warren


Didn't know I should. All that I have seen online are laying flat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

On edge gives more area to smoke easier.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> On edge gives more area to smoke easier.
> MO BETTA!
> Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

yup now your getting there we will make a cheese smoker out of you yet.  

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> yup now your getting there we will make a cheese smoker out of you yet.
> 
> Warren


No doubt!!


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Yum, looks great.  Smoked cheddar is great.  I've been told smoked swiss is really good.  Gotta try that next!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 17, 2019)

HI, I think you will really like the smoked horseradish ,it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 17, 2019)

I've been looking for Cabots Horseradish but nobody carries it here. I finally found a store today thats 20-25 miles away, so I might run over there one of these days to get some. Bacon cheddar sounds good! Two of the major food groups right there. ;)


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I've been looking for Cabots Horseradish but nobody carries it here. I finally found a store today thats 20-25 miles away, so I might run over there one of these days to get some. Bacon cheddar sounds good! Two of the major food groups right there. ;)


Absolutely!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> HI, I think you will really like the smoked horseradish ,it is one of my favorites.


I like horseradish so in cheese it should be good.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> Yum, looks great.  Smoked cheddar is great.  I've been told smoked swiss is really good.  Gotta try that next!


Don't be scared! Go for it!!LOL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2019)

Guys thanks to all of you for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 18, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> Yum, looks great.  Smoked cheddar is great.  I've been told smoked swiss is really good.  Gotta try that next!



Smoked Swiss is really good.  Just busted some open Monday night.  My last brick of it going to have to smoke some more.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 18, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Smoked Swiss is really good.  Just busted some open Monday night.  My last brick of it going to have to smoke some more.


Smoke a bunch!


----------

